# BP suppliers



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone ever ordered off Nerd Or 8ball???????

thinking about doing it just wanted to here if you have or not


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Anyone ever ordered off Nerd Or 8ball???????
> 
> thinking about doing it just wanted to here if you have or not


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

NERD's usually very good if you don't constantly hate on Canadians or spam threads...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

something iam not understanding here.. fill me in


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Anyone ever ordered off Nerd Or 8ball???????
> 
> thinking about doing it just wanted to here if you have or not


















[/quote]


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ICEE said:


> Anyone ever ordered off Nerd Or 8ball???????
> 
> thinking about doing it just wanted to here if you have or not


















[/quote]









[/quote]
thats exactly wat he means, your an asshole to everyone...but Nerd and 8ball are 2 of the best bp breeders i would never question not to order from them


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

f*ck all u haters

close this


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------

